# Apprentices pay



## Blitt214 (Apr 17, 2018)

I'm looking at joining with the local 98any one have any idea what a first year apprentice paycheck looks like


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

You mean you want to get the best electrical education available and a pay check too?


----------



## Blitt214 (Apr 17, 2018)

I'm just making sure I can still feed my daughter and keep the family in a house


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Blitt214 said:


> I'm looking at joining with the local 98any one have any idea what a first year apprentice paycheck looks like


I suspect in this day and age it would be direct deposit and you won't have a paycheck to look at.


----------



## Blitt214 (Apr 17, 2018)

Any real responses to what the pay is


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

somewhere between 9 and 16 bucks an hour, according to the internet, but you already knew that.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Blitt214 said:


> Any real responses to what the pay is


We are just breaking you in, nothing personal.

A word of advice, grow a much thicker skin before ever going on a construction site.

The best way to find out the pay rate is to call the hall to ask and don't go by second hand information.


----------



## Marlo (Apr 20, 2018)

Blitt214 said:


> I'm looking at joining with the local 98any one have any idea what a first year apprentice paycheck looks like


 I’m about to start my job on Monday I have two options one 12.50$ commercial and 13$ Residential.. state of fl


----------



## Marlo (Apr 20, 2018)

Blitt214 said:


> Any real responses to what the pay is


 a lot of these experienced electricians are assholes I hope I get matched with a good one


----------



## eddy current (Feb 28, 2009)

Marlo said:


> a lot of these experienced electricians are assholes I hope I get matched with a good one


You want to get matched with a good asshole? JK

Don’t get your hopes up. Many Inexperienced electricians are also assholes, just sayin.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Marlo said:


> a lot of these experienced electricians are assholes I hope I get matched with a good one


That really isn't the case.

Getting your chops busted is part of the learning experience and we all dealt with it.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

eddy current said:


> You want to get matched with a good asshole? JK
> 
> Don’t get your hopes up. *Many Inexperienced electricians are also assholes, just sayin.*


Many times much bigger ones that feel they know far more than they really do.


----------



## tjb (Feb 12, 2014)

I like kitty cats.


----------



## Switchgear277 (Mar 18, 2017)

363 Hudson Valley ny 
1st year 12.50


----------



## Wiresmith (Feb 9, 2013)

Blitt214 said:


> I'm just making sure I can still feed my daughter and keep the family in a house


you might consider asking what you get on unemployment as well then. call the hall they should be more than happy to tell you what you would start at.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Marlo said:


> a lot of these experienced electricians are assholes I hope I get matched with a good one


We do it tolerate A-hole electricians beating up on apprentices but take even less from inexperienced greenhorns that think they can be mouthy beeches.


----------



## Switchgear277 (Mar 18, 2017)

I’ve learned best thing to do as an apprentice is keep your mouth shut


----------



## Vocelectrical (Jul 3, 2018)

Damn I can’t wait to start my apprenticeship.


----------



## Wiresmith (Feb 9, 2013)

Vocelectrical said:


> Damn I can’t wait to start my apprenticeship.


be careful, most journeyman will be able to smell that good attitude. they'll be sure to break you the hard way and learn you their way to think, low and slow.


----------



## Vocelectrical (Jul 3, 2018)

I would be disappointed if they didn’t give it to me. I’m the youngest brother and my whole family is in the labor trades, from IBEW, to pile drivers, ironworkers, laborers and carpenters. I grew up around the trades and have a pretty thick skin and can joke with the best of them.


----------

